
“Live EXPLAIN” for a Postgres query - postila
https://github.com/postgrespro/pg_query_state
======
postila
Couple of demos:

(1) example of usage – run a sequence of simple queries and then attach &
watch their execution, in runtime
[https://asciinema.org/a/981bed2lu7r8sx60u5lsjei30](https://asciinema.org/a/981bed2lu7r8sx60u5lsjei30)

(2) observe what a specified backend is doing, which queries it executes and
how, in realtime
[https://asciinema.org/a/c0jon1i6g92hnb5q4492n1rzn](https://asciinema.org/a/c0jon1i6g92hnb5q4492n1rzn)

